# Enchanted Hills Kidding Thread 2017



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

So this year I've been just really lagging in the prepared department and kidding came at me in a hurry. So here is a quick update! Unfortunately I don't have any pictures, just haven't had time but as soon as I can I'll get some posted. This weekend I can hang out with them more and get some good photos.

Cricket started this year off Wednesday afternoon.

*Kidded*
Cricket: :kidblue::kidred:
Diamond: :kidblue::kidblue:
Dolly: :kidblue::kidred::kidred:
Dorothy: :kidred::kidblue:
Ethel: :kidblue::kidblue::kidred:
Harriet: :kidred::kidred::kidred:
Meryl: :kidblue::kidred:
Shortcake: :kidred: and ? (born dead and didn't look)
Merry: :kidred::kidred:
Merryweather: :kidred::kidred:
Noodle: :kidred::kidblue:
Pickles: :kidred: and 1 Buckling (Limit of 25 photos...)
Sophie: triplets
Buttercup: 2 doelings and 1 buckling
Caroline: 3 bucklings
Lucy: 2 bucklings
Twiggy: 2 Doelings
Zing: 2 bucklings and 2 doelings

Definitely appears to be a doe year this year!

=============================

*Late April/Early May Wait list* (Forgot to clarify...makes it seem slightly less caotic)
Aspen
Esther
Lark
Ruth
Spice
Willow
Frieda
Meadow


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck and congrats!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Following! And I'm taking you're idea with the names and the amt. of kids by the name, if that's okay!

Congrats on the healthy births!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow! Congrats! And reading your list of pregnant does makes me tired! Don't know how you keep up with it all. Good luck!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Following!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding and congrats on those who already did.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, that's a lot of does!! Good luck!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

RustyBucketBoers said:


> Following! And I'm taking you're idea with the names and the amt. of kids by the name, if that's okay!
> 
> Congrats on the healthy births!


Of course! Pretty sure I copied someone else on it lol.


goatblessings said:


> Wow! Congrats! And reading your list of pregnant does makes me tired! Don't know how you keep up with it all. Good luck!


 It's definitely interesting, though this year is going pretty smooth. The last three years I was done in 4 days, this year they seem to be staying spread out. I think its because it was too nice out, like this weekend was 60 and sunny......only one set of twins. Now its snowy with 60 mph gusts, 27 deg and dropping more all week. Can probably expect a lot more now lol.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

So due to the beautiful weather we had, there was not a whole lot of action.

Saturday morning, Shortcake had a set of twins but one was born dead and the other was extremely weak. I think they are a bit premature. So we're still kind of hanging in there with the remaining one. Been have to feed it with a bottle, she cant drink on her own.

Saturday night Meryl had a nice healthy set of twins and by the time I got out there she had them up, drinking and kind of gave me the "you're late" look.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

So I soooo called it, with babies dropping out since the weather turned nasty. Four sets of twins this afternoon. Merryweather, Noodle, Pickles, and Merry.

Just six left for this first batch, just two more days to go to keep with the "1 week and kidding is over" trend.

I'm also a terrible photo updater, I just haven't had a chance. :?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Just a little something I think is really cool. So Noodle had her first babies today, and she just happens to be one of the babies born here (Along with Pickles, Meryl, Merry, Harriett, Dorothy, and Cricket....she's just the most memorable). So its really cool having photos of them when they were little (just yesterday it seems). She's the goofball in my avatar.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

A couple quick snaps I did take. When it was nice out and everyone was soaking in the sun.

Turns out people aren't the only ones who like the babies.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Love the tongue sticking out. Beautiful


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Maybe the rooster was trying to teach the babies to dustbathe properly??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

They are super cute!!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

This is the longest kidding season I've ever had, past the one week mark already....the horror....what am I to do with myself. Still have 6 ladies holding out, temps currently 0 and snowing.....what more could they be waiting for ?? :laugh:

Promises promises, but tonight is going to be photo shoot night. Has to be done! They are past the "using the little stairs to get up toy slide" to the "bonsai to the top of it" stage already!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

A friend of mine is having a long kidding season too. She usually has them all don't in a month tops and she is now on her third month and the last ones don't seem to be getting a move on any time soon. She's pretty sure it's weather related too. I think it could be because the girls have a nasty habit of coming into heat all at the same time and the poor guys can only breed so many at once lol


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I see I have a playground bully lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, hey, who is the one taking over the step? That is being greedy, LOL.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

That's Meadow, one of my two fullblood does. She possibly aborted a few months ago, but I'm not 100% sure. So she's kind of the odd girl out, the youngest of this bunch. I'm pretty sure she is pregnant again, just not sure if its still the original pregnancy or if she's going to have it later. Either way, I'd rather have her in the barn where I can keep an eye on her vs. out in the pasture with the others in group 2.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love her. Praying she is preggo.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

So lesson learned, from now on just wait to turn out the buck later so that the girls will have their babies in April. Usually they start around end of March/Easter but this year I decided to go early, bad choice.

Sophie had triplets last night....in between my every 2 hr. check, all three were dead when I got out there. It was -4 this morning, so I'm pretty sure that was the cause of it.

Been having a rough time with calving too, they've been having to bring them into the heated parts of the barn, in the house, anywhere just to get them warmed up. 

Thankfully, it's supposed to get progressively warmer the rest of the week ending in the 50's. I just hope everyone can hold them in a little longer.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry you lost the kids


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Yea its always tough, especially when they don't have at least one. She's crying and looking for them, and all I can do is helplessly watch from my camera at work.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Aww I'm so sorry. I hope things start looking up for you


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> Aww I'm so sorry. I hope things start looking up for you


Thanks, Its just so frustrating because she's a good mother and they more than likely would have been fine...plus in just a few days its going to be back to 50 when also just 1 week ago it was in the 60's.

Also heartbreaking, since she's still standing there staring at the door (where I took them out) crying.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's so pitiful :tears: I hope she calms down soon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So very sorry.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

So I determined my does figured out the function of the cameras, and their weaknesses. This is Buttercup kidding exactly in the sunspot. Luckily "kid patrol" is present for the next 30 min till I get off work.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

So I have the amazing happening and I hope I don't jinx it by sharing. Buttercup ended up having triplets and just for the heck of it I though I'd see if Sophie (the one that lost hers, would like one) she does! She's letting him suck and loving on him! I've never had this work with goats!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

So glad she has found "her" baby


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Double post, didn't realize the first went through. Shoddy barn wifi.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh that's awesome!!!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

How awesome is that!! Win, win for everyone! congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

They LOVE pants this year for some reason, anyone that comes up gets eaten from the knees down.


















Also just to share, got my baby chicks yesterday too and set up a "chick cam". All buff brahmas, and one partridge Cochin I think? It was an extra.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have a whole cutie pie gang! Chicks are cute too!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh my goodness!!!! So many babies! Can't handle the cuteness!! And the fact that your one mama took in the triplet baby has me tearing up. Apparently I am a basket case...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Also so cute!!! Is buttercup still keeping the baby?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

It's actually Sophie that took the triplet  but yes she still loves her. I just can't get over it, I've never seen that happen with anything; cows, sheep, chickens you name it. Normally they have to be tied up or have the hide on the foster baby or something. 

I guess she just really really wanted a baby this year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is really neat.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No that is super rare! I had a few I fooled right as their real kids slipped out but only had 2 that would let another kid nurse them. Even then shortcake will only take a young kid, lolly on the other hand didn't care who nursed on her. She was like a cow last year lol just walking along letting her, her adopted kid and another does kid nurse away on her lol I'm pretty sure she had a slow birth though, she's always been a bit different


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

This is just the most bizarre year. So I finally, finally had another doe kid. I think there's been almost a week gap, unheard of with my herd! Caroline had triplets last night, her first kidding. Unfortunately she wants nothing to do with them. When I went out at 1 this morning, there were kids laying in just random places and she wouldn't even look at them. My other does were the ones that were actually concerned for them. 

So I put her in a pen, opened up her teats but she put up a fight when it came to giving them a drink. I ended up tying her up and letting them each suck just to get some colostrum in them. So I left her till about 5 this morning, figuring maybe if I left her alone with them in a small area she might show some interest. Nope. Both parties were in opposite corners in the small pen this morning.

So I ended up taking away all three before I went to work and fed them all a bottle. Their with my grandparents now until I find someone who would like them. Thankfully they all took to the bottle immediately, they were hungry little guys.

Another somewhat first for me, only had this happen once about four years ago when I was a complete novice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry the doe wouldn't take them. If you had the time, you could work with her and go out every 2 hours and make sure she fed them. But it sounds like you have work and cannot do that. It is good to hear they took the bottle.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Yea, it just isn't possible for me to do that. It's just strange with this one, it didn't seem like a situation where she didn't really know what to do with them; with it being her first time. It was more of a, she was scared of them situation. Like maybe she associated them with the pain? I'm not sure. 

Either way, she is one that was on the list to sell because she originates from a breeder whose line I'm getting out of the herd. This just cemented her position.

In other news, the three bottle babies have a new home. The people they went to are bottle feeding quite a few right now and know the drill. Plus they will take any triplets I have yet this year. Possibly even in future years, which will be nice. I always dread giving them up not knowing if the people know what they're doing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, glad they have a good home. 

Pain with first time kidding, sore udder, teats, can make them reject the kids. 
But can be fixed if one has the time to do it and teach the doe, milk her out some to make her more comfortable. 
Life can be busy for some and I understand your position.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Finally got my quad for the year, was wondering when they would come.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

And all are doing great!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Just a lazy Sunday for the rest.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, congrats on quads!!! :leap:


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Annnnddd done!

Lucy had a nice set of twins last night. I'm officially done with group 1, group 2 are scheduled to start April 18ish. I for one am going to fully enjoy the full nights sleep.


----------

